# 300ZX Timing Marks Incorrect - how to determine correct location?



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

1986 300ZX non-turbo. Looks like whoever changed the timing belt put the crack pulley back incorrectly, timing marks not even close to where they should be. Is there a way to determine where on the pulley the timing mark should be made? Can just mark the pulley at that new location and set the timing from there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the belt didn't jump and you haven't taken it all apart yet...Remove the front accy. belt and brackets as one would normally. Remove the upper timing belt cover. Turn the crank pulley clockwise until the timing marks on the cam sprockets line up with the marks on the back timing cover (the sprocket marks will usually sit just outside the marks on the rear cover, which is typical on VG engines. Align the marks as best as possible). Unbolt the pulley from the harmonic balancer and align the "0" degree mark on the pulley to the timing pointer on the lower timing cover and bolt the pulley back onto the harmonic balancer. Continue replacing the timing belt....


----------



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thx, sounds like the right procedure to adjust the crank pulley so it's in the right position.

Can I just mark the pulley with a new timing mark? Set cyl #1 to TDC, mark crack pulley under timing pointer as 0 degrees, then just measure over the distance to 20 degrees and mark it on the crack pulley? Lot quicker and easier if this works.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could, but I don't think it'd be as accurate. If you already assembled the front of the engine, you could just remove the distributor cap and number 1 spark plug and turn the engine clockwise to TDC #1, then unbolt the pulley and move it to match the pointer. You'd have to loosen the drive belts, obviously.


----------

